# 2013 sentra no start mystery



## jmead212 (2 mo ago)

So I've replaced the fuel pump.. don't have a fuel pump tester but removed the fuel rail, flipped it upside down and cranked it.. all injectors are pulsing.
It will only start on starting fluid. Little bit in the intake and it fires right up but dies right away and won't start on the fuel in the tank. If it's starting every time on starting fluid and the injectors are pulsing, is there anything it could be other than bad gas??


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Or low fuel pressure. There really isn't anything else.


----------



## KrackrJack1 (1 mo ago)

jmead212 said:


> So I've replaced the fuel pump.. don't have a fuel pump tester but removed the fuel rail, flipped it upside down and cranked it.. all injectors are pulsing.
> It will only start on starting fluid. Little bit in the intake and it fires right up but dies right away and won't start on the fuel in the tank. If it's starting every time on starting fluid and the injectors are pulsing, is there anything it could be other than bad gas??


Sounds like you more than likely have some bad gas.just had similar issue with some gas that was given to me with a little diesel fuel in it.I haded bunch if octan booster cleaned plugs car runs fine


----------

